# Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c START")



## Guest (12. Okt 2004)

ich starte mit

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c START")
```
einen neuen prozess --> es öffnet sich unter windows die
eingabeaufforderung.
wenn ich aber nun in diesem fenster was ausgeben will, holle ich mit mit

```
BufferedOutputStream writeDate = new
BufferedOutputStream(p.getOutputStream());
```
den output stream. allerdings kann ich z.b.

```
writeDate.write(Integer.parseInt("123"));
writeDate.flush();
```
aufrufen wie ich will, da kommt einfach nix.

das andere problem ist, das wenn ich in dem eingabeaufforderungs-fenster
über den
input stream was ausgeben will geht auch nix

```
BufferedInputStream s =
(BufferedInputStream)
p.getInputStream();

.....irgendwas

byte[] bytes = new byte[0xffff];
int intLength;
while ((intLength = s.read(bytes)) != -1) {
for(int j=0; j<intLength; j++) {
System.out.print((char)bytes[j]);
}
}
```

kann mir jemand helfen, wäre echt super

gruß wako
nächste Nachricht


----------



## meez (12. Okt 2004)

Das geht nicht, da CMD ein neuer Prozess startet, der als Stdin die Tastatur hat, und nicht den Stream von Java..


----------



## Guest (12. Okt 2004)

echt? das fänd ich aber mal sch...!
wieso kann ich mir dann aber von diesem Process sowohl input als auch outputstream holen?

schade...vielleicht gibts ja doch noch nen trick


----------



## thE_29 (13. Okt 2004)

von dem befehl von dem du die streams holst ist cmd

der befehl start startet halt ne neue dos shell, von der du aber nix hast und dein cmd befehl schließt sich gleich wegen der Option /c

spiel dich mit /u vielleicht kannst den stream umleiten!


----------

